# New Ties: dog grooming elastics



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I waited FOREVER for these bands to clear customs. I've made about 10 or 12 band sets with these new ties, they are 10mm dog grooming elastics. Similar in size to the loom bracelet bands but these are made from latex.

They do take a bit of dexterity to use but they seem to hold everything in place well. I use a wrap and square knot method and these suit that style of band making well.

They are also cheap, 1000 of them were about $9-10.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> I waited FOREVER for these bands to clear customs. I've made about 10 or 12 band sets with these new ties, they are 10mm dog grooming elastics. Similar in size to the loom bracelet bands but these are made from latex.
> 
> They do take a bit of dexterity to use but they seem to hold everything in place well. I use a wrap and square knot method and these suit that style of band making well.
> 
> ...


Ya, I got a lot of them a while ago, but for my heavy tubes they did not work that well, and like you said, they are a bit of a pain to put on.

wll


----------

